# Tony Valadez



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

A brand new episode of LatiNation is also set to debut this weekend. The show will feature 

Dallas Photographer Tony Valadez goes from shooting low riders to shooting fashionable brides; Houston graffiti artist, Christian Navarrete, as he unveils the sexy art of body painting; The Unbelievable Laundry Detergent Man, a Latino comic-book superhero, fights crime in the most unusual way; Controversial Telenovela star-turned-toy-designer, Carlos East; Latin hip hop from the land of Shakespeare with UK’s own, Cultura Londres.

www.LatiNation.tv/wheretowatch


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*WHAT DAY,TIME, AND CHANNEL?*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 3 2007, 01:31 PM~7610908
> *The show will feature
> Dallas Photographer Tony Valadez goes from shooting low riders to shooting fashionable brides;
> 
> *


And nalgas too... :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

What day and time???


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

POST UP MORE OF HIS WORK, I KNOW HE'S BEEN IN DALLAS FOR A WHILE NOW...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

.....TONY IS GOOD PEEPS.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 3 2007, 05:39 PM~7611451
> *And nalgas too...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 3 2007, 04:29 PM~7611366
> *WHAT DAY,TIME, AND CHANNEL?
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 3 2007, 03:55 PM~7611546
> * .....TONY IS GOOD PEEPS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

www.LatiNation.tv/wheretowatch

This is where you will find out what time and what channel


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

Synbad called me today and told me that he posted on here about this coming weekends show. I want to thank you in advance for the support. It's good to represent La Raza in a positive manner and to us Tejanos to represent Dallas on a national circuit. They dug out the skeletons out of the closet for this one but what the hell it makes for a better story. Again thanks for the support and hope you all enjoy the show this coming weekend. Oh yeah, good to see some of you still have some of those vieja photos I do from time to time posted on here.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com
[email protected]


here is the link to check out what time and day this coming weekend
where ever you stay at.

http://aimtvgroup.com/ln/wheretowatch/


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

let see if this goes up or not?


----------



## majestix61 (Jan 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

POST UP MORE OF HIS WORK, I KNOW HE'S BEEN IN DALLAS FOR A WHILE NOW...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Doing the splits, lol-sometimes I thought he was posing for the camera, lol, homeboy takes some badass pics though...








Tejano Connection 1995
















Its well deserved congratulations homie!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Bring it back.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 4 2007, 08:22 AM~7615744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paitence grasshoppa!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 3 2007, 09:43 PM~7613777
> *Synbad called me today and told me that he posted on here about this coming weekends show. I want to thank you in advance for the support. It's good to represent La Raza in a positive manner and to us Tejanos to represent Dallas on a national circuit. They dug out the skeletons out of the closet for this one but what the hell it makes for a better story. Again thanks for the support and hope you all enjoy the show this coming weekend. Oh yeah, good to see some of you still have some of those vieja photos I do from time to time posted on here.
> 
> tony valadez
> ...


it's good to hear that tony you have worked hard for it


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

MAN!!! You guys know how to archive some of that old stuff. I really do appreciate the support. I don't shoot cars as much as I used to and trust me
that I miss it alot. In fact I saw some clean ass rides at this last car show and saw some rides I wouldn't mind shooting for just portfolio purposes. Either way let me post a few images on here and under the photography forum you have going as well and I really do appreciate the honest feedback. 

enjoy-
tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

another -

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

another one from D-town

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL pics Tony... :yes: :thumbsup: Will be checking out your website for sure.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here's one you probably forgot about... :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

damn brotha you are bringing out some of the real old old school pics.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

another majestix


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

MOre PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

who went to this show???

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE WORKED THAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

another car pic

tony valadez


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 4 2007, 04:02 PM~7618874
> *THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE WORKED THAT SHOW!!!!
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 4 2007, 11:33 AM~7616998
> *another one from D-town
> 
> tony valadez
> ...



Beautiful, just checked out your website.....you do amazing work bro...... uffin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks for the kind words, never thought weddings would allow me to be so creative. love shooting the viejas but weddings pays the bills. i'll post some more work everyday for the rest of the week.

enjoy -
tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

even while under construction stages....

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 4 2007, 10:33 AM~7616998
> *another one from D-town
> 
> tony valadez
> ...



you do really nice work tony. the spread was well deserved. and i remember that day at gilleys. :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

more under construction work

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

again

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Whats up Tony, I sent you a PM homie.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

sunset shot, with on strobe to light up the grill which had a casted shadow due to the direction of the sunset.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 5 2007, 07:52 AM~7622807
> *more under construction work
> 
> tony valadez
> ...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7621316
> *thanks for the kind words, never thought weddings would allow me to be so creative. love shooting the viejas but weddings pays the bills. i'll post some more work everyday for the rest of the week.
> 
> enjoy -
> ...


Yea she is a really good grinder I hear...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Congradulation Tony, I see you are going to be on National TV good job Homie and keep doing what your doing. *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Peter and in fact if i dig into the archives I might have a shot of you at a show??? Let me look and get back to everyone with that. Here is another in the meantime.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Not bad for a "Texican hobbit," congrats dude. I'm supposed to be on that show in the near future as well.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

good to hear that and look forward to seeing you on there. i know you're an old dude and all but here's a little something on how we light things nowadays in case you have not kept up with things :biggrin: 

tony valadez


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Congrats Tony, here's a few of mine. 
:nicoderm:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

NICE PICS MANDO. THAT IS ONE BAD ASS 64. GOOD WORK TONY, KEEP IT UP HOMIE.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

It's Friday so let me go ahead and post some images for you and all comments good or bad are welcomed.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_What's up Toni... keep it up homie!! really nice work for real...._


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks - I'll keep adding some all day today. I'll be posting them under the photography topic as well.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 09:53 AM~7630413
> *It's Friday so let me go ahead and post some images for you and all comments good or bad are welcomed.
> 
> 
> *


You do good work homie there are no bad comments to give only good ones..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


2Pac!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks for the kind words.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

i'm telling you, you guys know how to bring up the old stuff out. here is one from that day as well.

tony valadez.
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

my little one -


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

gotta go, heading out the door to my session today.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 09:22 AM~7630962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love peach fuzz :biggrin:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 01:19 AM~7629454
> *good to hear that and look forward to seeing you on there. i know you're an old dude and all but here's a little something on how we light things nowadays in case you have not kept up with things  :biggrin:
> 
> tony valadez
> ...











Same concept, different subject. I've been more than keeping up with things, especially when you open the pages of DUB....
~M~


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 06:53 AM~7630413
> *It's Friday so let me go ahead and post some images for you and all comments good or bad are welcomed.
> 
> tony valadez
> ...


i love this one...bad ass job


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

everyone thanks for the kind words and Marco I'll keep an eye out for that DUB magazine to see what to be enlightened with - have a great Easter :biggrin: 



tony valadez


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

wow! amazing work!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks bro -

tony valadez


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

OMG, I luv the pics homie. You have a lot of skills!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks g-body - I really do appreciate the comments.

tony valadez


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 11:46 PM~7635306
> *thanks g-body - I really do appreciate the comments.
> 
> tony valadez
> ...


Really homie, this is some amazing work. Im saving all the pics you posted. Your work is ALIVE!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: bad ass work homie


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks - i have not posted any of the wedding stuff for i'm sure they'll do that tomorrow on the show.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 02:06 PM~7632729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

Hope I can catch the program. Congrats again.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks to everyone for the kind words - hope you have enjoyed the pics i've posted throughout the week and hope you get to check out and enjoy the show today.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Tony your pics are like artwork masterpieces, excellant photography...I liked the best the one with your little girl, looks likean angel, is an angel, you know what I mean.



> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 01:56 PM~7632685
> *my little one -
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks bro - she is a huge part of the reason that i try to keep striving to be better at what i do. 

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 06:32 PM~7640191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_very nice!!_


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

THANKS ===


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE WORK !!!!!!!!*


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks everyone.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 07:32 PM~7640191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :yes:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:cheesy: I likes.


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: VERY NICE WORK... FEELS GOOD TO SEE A LATINO PUTTING IT DOWN... ESPECIALLY FOR D*TOWN...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks borrowed time for the kind words.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ditto..... you have an amazing eye for still fotos with much movement (if that makes any sense!)

give us some more, man. :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks REM64 - as I briefly mentioned in the photography forum I will try to contribute as much as possible to the forum when applicable.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN NICE FUCKIN WORK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

